# *PHOTOS added - Tetra with hole and dark insides?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi.

I picked up 6 ember tetras today. All of them are still very pale, which made me take notice of one particular one that has very dark insides compared to the rest. From the top view the right side has a very slight bump as well.

Is it parasites? Something he ate? None of the others have the same dark colouring inside of them. Not sure what to think. 

I dosed a little bit of Prazipro for the time being.

PHOTOS in a few posts BELOW.

Thanks.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm not a tetra expert but the pale colour is because they're not mature yet. As they mature, they'll become more rich in colour and become more red. The darken area inside I can mere speculate is an accumulation of feces within the tetra's digestive tract. Once this particular fish defecates, the dark area may be gone. So I truly don't think it was necessary to dose any prazipro, but hey, whatever you feel comfortable treating your fish with, who am I to judge. Nice looking tetra  
Where did you pick them up?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Jobber, the pale colour I'm not concerned about. I was expecting that since they are still acclimating. I was concerned about this particular one because the other 5 from the same tank don't look like him. I assume they were fed the same thing so wouldn't all have a similar colouring if it's an accumulation of feces? It also doesn't explain the bump on his side. I will watch and see if he poops and looks any different.

I dosed just the slightest amount. Maybe 2 drops into the quarantine tank. 

They are from Kramer's in Guildford.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally netted him into a smaller container so I could photograph him. Definitely something wrong with him.

There are appears to be some sort of injury to his side. I can't tell, but it may be a hole. Don't know if the insides are exposed. I don't think so.









The dark colouring in him has not disappeared.









What do you think it is? Fungus? Physical injury that's infected? Parasites eating away at him?









Not sure if it's contagious or not, but I have separated him from the others.









He just kind of sits on the bottom of the tank like this. Not eating.









Help is appreciated!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

He is not any better today. So no ideas, eh...anyone?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry that your fish is sick, Atom. In the photoshopped picture, I agree with Jobber604-- looked like it could be normal. Some of my pale juvenile tetras get dark bellies from time to time.

But the photo of the actual fish does not look good at all. He looks sick. Maybe he just had a net or transport injury at some time, who knows. (I once saw a pet shop staffer drop a fish on the floor, a good 4 foot drop, then pick it up and put it back into the tank.) But now -- I don't think you can save that fish. If his wound is open to the outside and he's got an infection all the way through his system, it almost doesn't matter whether it's a parasite or a bacteria. He might get a secondary fungal infection.

That said, I'm not a fish doctor, not even close (as you know). He's quarantined from your other fish, and that's probably the main thing. (However, if his original problem started with an injury, they might not be at risk.) I would probably try treating him. The PraziPro seems like a reasonable guess to me. At this point, it's hard to say whether adding an antibiotic would help him or make him more miserable. I have a couple of broad spectrum ones by Seachem in my fish pharmacy right now and I'd be happy to give you some. 

I could be wrong -- maybe this is a normal look for him, or a very minor injury. I've known fish to recover from some horrible things. (And, also, to succumb for apparently no reason!) Good luck!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Morainy.

I tried a little bit of tetracycline. The wound looks a little infected. He is also getting skinnier since he won't eat.

I think he is a goner. Shame, but I will wait another day before I decide the next coarse of action.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Atom. I hope that he rallies. Tetracycline sounds like a good choice. I wonder what happened to the poor little guy? Maybe at some point, he was bitten by a bigger fish (not at your place).


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

He's gone. 

His wound was a bit white and fluffy this morning when I found him. I'm not sure what happened to him. I'm thinking he was injured at the shop and the stress of transport and a new tank was too much for him. I also had to remove his buddies since I wasn't sure if he was contagious. This leads me to wonder how schooling fish cope when they are already sick and are in quarantine by themselves? 

Thanks for the help and concern.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's really too bad, but he didn't suffer long. Poor little guy!


----------

